# Wills Creek or Tusc River flatheads



## ztmdodge (May 10, 2013)

So I bought a boat recently but it's not quite water ready yet so I'm still stuck on shore so I was looking to go potentially fish the rivers this weekend for some flatheads. Has anyone caught any this early in the season before? And should I try wills creek or the tusc river? I've never fished the tusc, I've fished wills creek at Kimbolton twice and caught one flathead there but I couldn't find much more open places to fish around the kimbolton area of wills creek. Is there any stretches of river at either that I should try to target this time of year? Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

The Muskingum River is a good flatty river


----------



## ztmdodge (May 10, 2013)

Yeah I've heard the muskingum is good for flatties but it's almost an hour and 45 minutes from where I live. The tusc and wills creek are closer to me that's why I am going to try there.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

River is gonna be blown out. Fish the creek mouths and you might pick up a few channels


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

ztmdodge said:


> Yeah I've heard the muskingum is good for flatties but it's almost an hour and 45 minutes from where I live. The tusc and wills creek are closer to me that's why I am going to try there.


Where about are you located ?


----------



## ztmdodge (May 10, 2013)

I live in North Canton


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Should come fish the tusc river tourneys. Pm me for info.


----------



## cwc61 (Feb 23, 2014)

i live near louisville make the drive to Ohio River on weekends.1 hour drive,we catch many flatheads 5 to 40 pounds......


----------



## ztmdodge (May 10, 2013)

cwc61 said:


> i live near louisville make the drive to Ohio River on weekends.1 hour drive,we catch many flatheads 5 to 40 pounds......


Good to know, do you fish from a boat or from shore? And what general area do you fish?


----------



## cwc61 (Feb 23, 2014)

Mostly shore,sometimes boat.1/2 mile above New Cumberland lock and dam......


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

cwc61 said:


> Mostly shore,sometimes boat.1/2 mile above New Cumberland lock and dam......


I've been skunked everytime I have gone to NC Dam... I don't want your honey hole, but would appreciate any info on how to fish the area. Each time that we have gone down, we made that long, hellacious walk to the dam. Walked down on the rocks.... I put a tightline out with cutbait and liver for cats. Twisters and roostertails for everything else. Nothing....


----------



## cwc61 (Feb 23, 2014)

we fish most of the time above the nc.dam.we do fish below,when we do we use bluegill and big shiners.fished above the dam this weekend caught14 channel cats .3 walleye,1smallmouth..............


----------

